# الجزء الاول من مسابقات الكتاب المقدس..(أرقام قياسيه فى الكتاب المقدس)



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2011)

*يللا نبتدى اول جزء من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس(أرقام قياسيه فى الكتاب المقدس)..*

1-أكبر عمر لانسان؟...(تك73:5)

2-أكبر عدد بنات لرجل؟..(2اى 12:11)

3-أكبر عدد أصابع لرجل؟(1اى6:20)

*اتمنى اننتوا تعرفوا الاشئله وتبقوا فائزين..بعد يومين هندخل على الجزء التانى..باااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo.*


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *يللا نبتدى اول جزء من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس(أرقام قياسيه فى الكتاب المقدس)..*
> 
> 1-أكبر عمر لانسان؟...(تك73:5)
> 
> ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2011)

عايز اشوف الاجابات يللا


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2011)

الأخت نيتا جاوبت جهز الأسئله الباقيه​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

الاخت نيتا جاوبت عايزين نعرف الاجابه الصحيحه ايه يا دودو


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2011)

اصبروا وشيه بكره هنعرف..مدة الاجابه لكل الاعضاء يومين..ممكن اعضاء تانى تجاوب


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يونيو 2011)

*احنا نجاوب هنا فى الصفحة دى*


*+++*​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

ايوه....


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

خلاص الجزء الاول اتقفل


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *يللا نبتدى اول جزء من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس(أرقام قياسيه فى الكتاب المقدس)..*
> 
> 1-أكبر عمر لانسان؟...(تك73:5)
> 
> ...



سوري علي التاخير بس انا لسه واخده بالي


----------



## dodo jojo (4 يونيو 2011)

ولا يهمك ابو كف المهم الاجابه


----------

